# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Sil The Kill's 2019 Christmas Cycle

## AR's King Silabolin

Here we go again. Started yesterday with 25 mg mk677 and 12.5 mg s23.
Nothing is clear yet. There is only one rule. Increase or change to the better something every 2 week.
Im starting at 250 pounds. Pretty fat.
This is my precycle pic :/.

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok gymtime. Main wo
I do a dobble dose of the one to the left. And a single one of the right. 


Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I like it. Nooo!!!... I will let the facial hair grow back. Actually i hate it. Looks like a woman.
Now...time to get some s23 pump. I will blow em away today. Skinny bastards.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Feeling good. In tha zone. S23 kickin 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> it. Looks like a woman.
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Yeah- long hair, baby ass smooth face- you do look like a woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Grandma who is dutch said grandpa I never met was norwegian. 

Sil is almost as ugly as me. 
Poor guy.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Grandma who is dutch said grandpa I never met was norwegian. 
> 
> Sil is almost as ugly as me. 
> Poor guy.


Eh no. You could make a halloween mask clone out of your face, and be rich in 2 weeks. 

While im as beautiful as it gets

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok. Been on mk677 25 mg and s23 12.5 mg almost for 1 week.
Already noticing better pump and some strength gains. Wo today was a pain in the ass though, cause 5 hours tatoo torture yesterday taxed CNS real bad ithink.
Havent got my hands on the tren yet. Put it this way. My guy isnt the worlds most trusted person.
Weigth is going. Actually pretty shocked. Gained 6 pounds this first week. Im 256 now. 

But u know me. I want revenge. I fucked up last summer. So i eat more. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Like your ink Sil.

Im doing this on Saturday

----------


## Obs

> Like your ink Sil.
> 
> I’m doing this on Saturday


Attachment 177323

^^^^Love

Attachment 177324

^^^ Hate


I still jerk off with hate but its getting too rough to do that.

----------


## Obs

> Ok. Been on mk677 25 mg and s23 12.5 mg almost for 1 week.
> Already noticing better pump and some strength gains. Wo today was a pain in the ass though, cause 5 hours tatoo torture yesterday taxed CNS real bad ithink.
> Havent got my hands on the tren yet. Put it this way. My guy isnt the worlds most trusted person.
> Weigth is going. Actually pretty shocked. Gained 6 pounds this first week. Im 256 now. 
> 
> But u know me. I want revenge. I fucked up last summer. So i eat more. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Jelly donut spaghetti! 
My favorite!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Attachment 177323
> 
> ^^^^Love
> 
> Attachment 177324
> 
> ^^^ Hate
> 
> 
> I still jerk off with hate but its getting too rough to do that.


Whats up with your hands?... Afterall u really are an alien?... Or did old Gregg give u HIV before he died when u did his ass? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Damned. When were this?. I think it was my Christmas cycle 2017. I ran 500 test and 25 mg LGD and mk677.
Skinny legs though. Think i had a knee injury. Else ifbb. Must be missangled. Cant remember i was that big, but i followed a bodybuilder diett i recall. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Whats up with your hands?... Afterall u really are an alien?... Or did old Gregg give u HIV before he died when u did his ass? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Thats what a real mans hands look like. 
Not a soft handed little lady.

----------


## Proximal

> Attachment 177323
> 
> ^^^^Love
> 
> Attachment 177324
> 
> ^^^ Hate
> 
> 
> I still jerk off with hate but its getting too rough to do that.


I’ve never been ambidextrous with my jerking off. Going to stick with love for that particular activity.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Thats what a real mans hands look like. 
> Not a soft handed little lady.


No dude... This is whats up!!... And gets em wet... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> No dude... This is whats up!!... And gets em wet... 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I do believe I can pull the flesh fom your hand with mine. 

Skinny long soft fingernails like a lady.
You should give me a hand job sometime. Little lotion and it would be just like my gfs hands.


Attachment 177327

I showed my gf and she said lets make a pussy for him.

----------


## Obs

Lol this is why I dont like tattoos. Always find lots of them of squishy people.

But hey... Them hands oof yours look tough with those tattoos.

"A young kid stepped in from the cold
And he ordered up a drink
He said don't look surprised old man I'm older than you think
If I was the talkin' kind I could tell you a thing or two
And since you didn't ask, let me show you my tattoos
He said I got this rose in Memphis in some back old alley dump
Picked this eagle up in Dallas, man I sure was good and drunk
And you know the way I see it, if it gets any worse out there
A guy like me hasn't got a prayer
The old man poured some coffee
He said this one's on me
Sat down his cigarette and rolled up his sleeve
Said take a good look here my friend
You see what these are
Just my ragged old and jagged ordinary scars
He said I got this one in Paris in a war 'fore you were born
And this one when I was half your age workin' on my daddy's farm
And you know the way I see it, son you ain't seen what I've seen
Cause tattoos and scars are different things
He said I've been here for all these years
And what I know is this
If you look and listen close
A man will show you what he is
You know the way I see it, you've been 'round but you're still green
Cause tattoos and scars are different things"

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I do believe I can pull the flesh fom your hand with mine. 
> 
> Skinny long soft fingernails like a lady.
> You should give me a hand job sometime. Little lotion and it would be just like my gfs hands.
> 
> 
> Attachment 177327
> 
> I showed my gf and she said lets make a pussy for him.


Lol... Does your gf have snap or whatsapp?



Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Lol... Does your gf have snap or whatsapp?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


She only likes hard men

Attachment 177329

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> She only likes hard men
> 
> Attachment 177329


And men who just can offer a little dirty room in a little low class house and not a bigass house on the highs with the best view in town, as Monica is getting, i guess. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Lets separate the men from the women in this thread from now on.. Im heading for the 290s guys.. 
Ronnie who?? 
Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Lets separate the men from the women in this thread from now on.. Im heading for the 290s guys.. 
> Ronnie who?? 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Lol you shrank everywhere. 
I would guess you at maybe 240

----------


## Proximal

> Lol this is why I dont like tattoos. Always find lots of them of squishy people.
> 
> But hey... Them hands oof yours look tough with those tattoos.
> 
> "A young kid stepped in from the cold
> And he ordered up a drink
> He said don't look surprised old man I'm older than you think
> If I was the talkin' kind I could tell you a thing or two
> And since you didn't ask, let me show you my tattoos
> ...


Agreed regarding scars. 

My ink is me wearing my emotions on my sleeves.

Damn Obs, the RA must not be pleasant.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Lol you shrank everywhere. 
> I would guess you at maybe 240


Those letters say police, dude. Yes, i was a cop. And i stil have my batch for the K9 Dep. Its obvious you havent the sligthest idea who you r dealing with, drughead. Guess you have heard of Interpol, right? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Those letters say police, dude. Yes, i was a cop. And i stil have my batch for the K9 Dep. Its obvious you havent the sligthest idea who you r dealing with, drughead. Guess you have heard of Interpol, right? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I am only kidding you brother.
I like giving you shit. 
You are huge

----------


## Obs

> Agreed regarding scars. 
> 
> My ink is me wearing my emotions on my sleeves.
> 
> Damn Obs, the RA must not be pleasant.


Its not so bad until I have to do intricate repetitive movement. I braided a 4' triple strand of paracord theother day and it lit them up

----------


## Obs

> Agreed regarding scars. 
> 
> My ink is me wearing my emotions on my sleeves.
> 
> Damn Obs, the RA must not be pleasant.


I have one tat I wish was gone.

----------


## almostgone

> Its not so bad until I have to do intricate repetitive movement. I braided a 4' triple strand of paracord theother day and it lit them up


I swear I've gotten more arthritic nodules on my hands in the last 5 years than I thought I would ever have. The decreased dexterity really pisses me off. 

My niece wanted me to braid up some 550 cord to make her a bracelet, I finally got aggravated with it and pulled a bunch off the spool and gave it to her. She cuts hair so she's can braid waaaay better than me.

----------


## Obs

> I swear I've gotten more arthritic nodules on my hands in the last 5 years than I thought I would ever have. The decreased dexterity really pisses me off. 
> 
> My niece wanted me to braid up some 550 cord to make her a bracelet, I finally got aggravated with it and pulled a bunch off the spool and gave it to her. She cuts hair so she's can braid waaaay better than me.


When I was early 20s I could do shit with an 1851 navy revolver or a colt csaa that was true talent. 

I used to quickdraw and backspin it offthe recoil and holster it smooth as glass.
Today I would be better off throwing it at the target upon quick draw. 

Lack of dexterity made me give up a lotta stuff. I feel your pain

----------


## Obs

> And men who just can offer a little dirty room in a little low class house and not a bigass house on the highs with the best view in town, as Monica is getting, i guess. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Just saw this....

I can get away with a lot of shit because I am that good in bed. 

When you are this good, they will line up outside your $20 walmart tent even though you've gone a week without a shower, and you still have to kick them out.

Its a shame yours is that high maitenance... You sound like a slave! 

Poor guy has to spend oodles and gobs to keep a lady around!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Just saw this....
> 
> I can get away with a lot of shit because I am that good in bed. 
> 
> When you are this good, they will line up outside your $20 walmart tent even though you've gone a week without a shower, and you still have to kick them out.
> 
> Its a shame yours is that high maitenance... You sound like a slave! 
> 
> Poor guy has to spend oodles and gobs to keep a lady around!


Ur just a broke fuck who soon must be living in the streets. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Ur just a broke fuck who soon must be living in the streets. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I am a break fuck.
Break fucks like you.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I am a break fuck.
> Break fucks like you.


Now i think you are a bit rude.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Now i think you are a bit rude.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I didnt mean to hurt your feelings baby... Want me to drag my sack across your face?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I didnt mean to hurt your feelings baby... Want me to drag my sack across your face?


Shut up and eat my wet pussy, sissy 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok guys. Im at Britannia, suit actually. One of the greatest hotels in Scandinavia. Just relationship maintence. Its 0630 in the morning. Wife is sleeping, but im eager to hit the breakfast Bufet lol which opens at 0700. Maybe i can join my wife 1000 oclock and have another shot at the Bufet .
Then we go home and i will do a double dose of my new pwo, Fucked up, which i bougth in Sweden yesterday and hit the gym

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

Haha... Welldressed bloke ey?... Ready to eat Bufet for 1000 fukin dollars... Yeah.. Thats what the charge here for one nigth.
Relationship are costly Sil "The Kill" hotelposing before kingass breakfast bufet 20.10.2019.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Ok guys. Im at Britannia, suit actually. One of the greatest hotels in Scandinavia. Just relationship maintence. Its 0630 in the morning. Wife is sleeping, but im eager to hit the breakfast Bufet lol which opens at 0700. Maybe i can join my wife 1000 oclock and have another shot at the Bufet .
> Then we go home and i will do a double dose of my new pwo, Fucked up, which i bougth in Sweden yesterday and hit the gym
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk
> 
> Haha... Welldressed bloke ey?... Ready to eat Bufet for 1000 fukin dollars... Yeah.. Thats what the charge here for one nigth.
> Relationship are costly Sil "The Kill" hotelposing before kingass breakfast bufet 20.10.2019.


Good man! Need to keep up w that shit even when you don't want to. They get pissy if you don't take them out every now and then

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Good man! Need to keep up w that shit even when you don't want to. They get pissy if you don't take them out every now and then


Well. I didnt have to. She is very happy with me. But her company was bougth up by some spains and her new bosses have totally other work ethic for treating people. And the lawyers and unions, which are very well working in Norway, say this is a figth they never will win so i just have to se her crying 1-2 times a week when she comes home after work. She got her doctor to give her a restperiod for ten days, and this was my contribution to give her a nice start and to forget about the job for a sec. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Stil on 25 mg mk677 and 12.5 mg s23. No need to up the doses when i make gains. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Well. I didnt have to. She is very happy with me. But her company was bougth up by some spains and her new bosses have totally other work ethic for treating people. And the lawyers and unions, which are very well working in Norway, say this is a figth they never will win so i just have to se her crying 1-2 times a week when she comes home after work. She got her doctor to give her a restperiod for ten days, and this was my contribution to give her a nice start and to forget about the job for a sec. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Dont be a pussy. 
Take her bosses to the side like I did my gfs. 

Too bad you are so broke your lady has to work europuss.

Gfs boss was a 300lb norweigian like you wish you were. 
He always cries for the police when he feels a threat.
Attachment 177346

----------


## Obs

The thing about money is it only takes you as far as the guy willing to put 00 buckshot into your skull. 

Gfs boss sensed things. 
He tried to tell her to stay clear of me when we got together. 

"He looks mean" he said. 

Pussies can sense evil.

----------


## Obs

Hey sil guess what...

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Hey sil guess what...


What?... Im late for work. We ordered romservice. Two burgers, chokolade and a tiny bottle of red wine. Like extra 150 dollars. Fuck this expensive hotellife. Back to where i belong. Making, not using, money :Frown: (((
I could get 20 bottles of egghvites for the same amount. 


Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> What?... Im late for work. We ordered romservice. Two burgers, chokolade and a tiny bottle of red wine. Like extra 150 dollars. Fuck this expensive hotellife. Back to where i belong. Making, not using, money(((
> I could get 20 bottles of egghvites for the same amount. 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Im off probation pretty boy!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Im off probation pretty boy!


Can you do me a favour, Warhead?.. Can u get someone to fix the headings? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Can you do me a favour, Warhead?.. Can u get someone to fix the headings? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Tell admin Johnny Bravo

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Tell admin Johnny Bravo


Im Duke Nukem, Warhead. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Im Duke Nukem, Warhead. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


You are Riggs

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> You are Riggs


No... Im an alien. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> You are Riggs


Im your Nemesis. Wanna see rest of the pic???... Praha ha ha ga. Muhaha haha. 
Just end week 2. Doubling the s23 from 12.5 to 25 for the next two weeks. Continuing mk677 25 mg. 
Perhaps i forget roids and just keep adding sarms . More s23 and ocourse LGD up to 50 mg. 
Whatever happens, just keep adding something every other week. 
That will be the way to the badest backspread in the hole damned Scandinavia! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Im your Nemesis. Wanna see rest of the pic???... Praha ha ha ga. Muhaha haha. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


It looks like an ass that never squatted

----------


## Obs

Looks like a toad walk8ng upright...

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Looks like a toad walk8ng upright...


Shut up monkeybrain. I know u told marcus u thought i could be an IFBB pro if i cut. When i was banned. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Shut up monkeybrain. I know u told marcus u thought i could be an IFBB pro if i cut. When i was banned. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


You could have been easily

----------


## Obs

All you ever needed was more leg focus and a coach. 
Gh would have taken you there.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> All you ever needed was more leg focus and a coach. 
> Gh would have taken you there.


Im training legs 3 times a week. And ass lol lol
Two Gs and cutting agents are all i need. Everybody knows that. Even GH has to agree on that one. Its easy for a scandinavian to turn pro these days. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Im training legs 3 times a week. And ass lol lol
> Two Gs and cutting agents are all i need. Everybody knows that. Even GH has to agree on that one. Its easy for a scandinavian to turn pro these days. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Sorry Buddy, but the cutting wont get you there. Your upper back is huge and your lower back is lacking because of it. 
Agree with Obs on the legs also. You have good size, but your back is so wide, they are lagging. 
Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Im training legs 3 times a week. And ass lol lol
> Two Gs and cutting agents are all i need. Everybody knows that. Even GH has to agree on that one. Its easy for a scandinavian to turn pro these days. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Got to admit, I like the pic with the space alien more.

----------


## Obs

> Got to admit, I like the pic with the space alien more.


My first thought was... An alien... Oh sil is a child!... Wait... Wth is that alien doing to the sil child!?

----------


## Obs

Everyone stop quoting sils ass post.

You are creating more and more sil asses. 
We have a four story house full of sils ass now... Thats good enough

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Got to admit, I like the pic with the space alien more.


Ocourse u did, but Scatty doubted my gluteus maximus development and a pic says more than 1000 words you know. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Everyone stop quoting sils ass post.
> 
> You are creating more and more sil asses. 
> We have a four story house full of sils ass now... Thats good enough


Says the guy who uploads dickpics and bowel movement closeups. Let go or i spread em next time.. And some how u WILL open that post and the image of my bloody hemoroids will haunt your dreams for the next 20 years. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Says the guy who uploads dickpics and bowel movement closeups. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Only on wickr.
Nudity isnt allowed here

Actual photo of me shitting
Attachment 177379
Attachment 177380

----------


## Obs

But wait... Theres more!

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177382

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177383

----------


## Obs

The first ones were taken at the cheapest fkin motel in the shiddiest town in missouri. 

It was "relationship maitenance" as you would call it.
Can keep her happy staying at nice places and wasting money.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> The first ones were taken at the cheapest fkin motel in the shiddiest town in missouri. 
> 
> It was "relationship maitenance" as you would call it.
> Can keep her happy staying at nice places and wasting money.


U ask for it Sonny. Damned i hope my thumb sized bluered blooddripping un believable nasty hemoroids covered by grennbrown diareah will make your nigths very interesting. Yeah?... Promise, u wont forget them.... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> U ask for it Sonny. Damned i hope my thumb sized bluered blooddripping un believable nasty hemoroids covered by grennbrown diareah will make your nigths very interesting. Yeah?... Promise, u wont forget them.... 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Hell now I'm getting turned on!

----------


## Obs

I wish you were in the wickr chats so you could see how fked up we really are

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Attachment 177382


Womens generosity never stops surprising me.
Actually i though i had the most scary halloween mask this year with that ugly alien sticking its head out of the balded dudes mouth. But i was wrong. Instead i print your face and win the hole show!!! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Womens generosity never stops surprising me.
> Actually i though i had the most scary halloween mask this year with that ugly alien sticking its head out of the balded dudes mouth. But i was wrong. Instead i print your face and win the hole show!!! 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


It scares little kids and sil too

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> It scares little kids and sil too


Never considered a plastic sergant.... Lol.. No... Whats the stupid word for it in your stupid ass language?
Im considering some botox myself you know. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

My wife’s out of town & my GF is f’n with me. TY guys for making me laugh!

----------


## almostgone

> Can you do me a favour, Warhead?.. Can u get someone to fix the headings? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Does it look better now, Sil, or did you want it titled differently?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> My wifes out of town & my GF is fn with me. TY guys for making me laugh!


Hehe.. Ur welcome bud

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Does it look better now, Sil, or did you want it titled differently?


Its perfect. Thanks again. Sorry for the asspic, but Obs asked for it and i feel a bit sorry for the fellah :Smilie: . Just wanna make him happy. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Its perfect. Thanks again. Sorry for the asspic, but Obs asked for it and i feel a bit sorry for the fellah. Just wanna make him happy. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Hows it hangin today hoss?
I am only messing with you as always. 
I respect you. 
I hope AG knows that too. 

Clarky and I had a whitest ass contest once upon a time. 

I lost.
He is scottish though. I mean come on how do you beat that?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Hows it hangin today hoss?
> I am only messing with you as always. 
> I respect you. 
> I hope AG knows that too. 
> 
> Clarky and I had a whitest ass contest once upon a time. 
> 
> I lost.
> He is scottish though. I mean come on how do you beat that?


Nope. AG is bringing ur behavior to the board. Ull soon join old marki, bud. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Nope. AG is bringing ur behavior to the board. Ull soon join old marki, bud. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Suck it you fat girly man

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Suck it you fat girly man


Keep on talking. I have auto copy past send [email protected] for every single post u make in my threads. They soon have enough to put you 6 feet under. Where you belong. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Keep on talking. I have auto copy past send [email protected] for every single post u make in my threads. They soon have enough to put you 6 feet under. Where you belong. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Lmfao!
You weird mfer!

Attachment 177391


Throwing them girly hands up again...

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Lmfao!
> You weird mfer!
> 
> Attachment 177391
> 
> 
> Throwing them girly hands up again...


I really want those fingers to the left up my ass and some around my cock. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Is she into fisting, bud? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Hows it hangin today hoss?
> I am only messing with you as always. 
> I respect you. 
> I hope AG knows that too. 
> 
> Clarky and I had a whitest ass contest once upon a time. 
> 
> I lost.
> He is scottish though. I mean come on how do you beat that?


LOL, you want to talk about the whitest ass? 

I used to moon the wife from the high point of our property when she would call me in for supper. Decided to stop it before one of the idiot poachers thought I was a mutant whitetail and took a shot at me.  :Wink:

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Come on guys. This is a Hit thread.
Im growing. Please be serious!! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I really want those fingers to the left up my ass and some around my cock. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Too bad they think your a bitch.

----------


## Obs

> LOL, you want to talk about the whitest ass? 
> 
> I used to moon the wife from the high point of our property when she would call me in for supper. Decided to stop it before one of the idiot poachers thought I was a mutant whitetail and took a shot at me.


Lmao

----------


## Obs

> Is she into fisting, bud? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Fisting?
She could kick your ass if thats what you mean

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Fisting?
> She could kick your ass if thats what you mean


Have you showed her my pics? Monica thaugth u were... well... Not her type... To put it political correct.

Lol

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Have you showed her my pics? Monica thaugth u were... well... Not her type... To put it political correct.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


She is in europe. Not my type either God bless her.

----------


## Windex

What gear are you on now?

I am going to blast again maybe February or March. Trying 900mg Primo

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> What gear are you on now?
> 
> I am going to blast again maybe February or March. Trying 900mg Primo


Just mk677 25 mg ed.
3 week of s23. 25 mg ed now. 12.5 mg the first two weeks.
Try to get tren , but my source is a little unstable.
And yes, i enchanced my trt bit. Instead of 1 g e 10th week, i do 500 mg e 4th week.

But i was at a nice level before i started. Due to my injury this summer, i needed to change my training. Meaning, be very care full with heavy weigths. So instead of hitting the muscles heavy and hard once a week i pretty much hit everything 3 times a week ligth to moderate. Lat pulldowns, side laterals, calves/hams and shrugs and biceps are the only ones i dare to do heavy.

And it works. Dont know why but iguess its because its more easy to recruit more musclefibers this way. And its more CNSfriendly. 
And... My years of continous use of mk677 pays off. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> Just mk677 25 mg ed.
> 3 week of s23. 25 mg ed now. 12.5 mg the first two weeks.
> Try to get tren , but my source is a little unstable.
> And yes, i enchanced my trt bit. Instead of 1 g e 10th week, i do 500 mg e 4th week.
> 
> But i was at a nice level before i started. Due to my injury this summer, i needed to change my training. Meaning, be very care full with heavy weigths. So instead of hitting the muscles heavy and hard once a week i pretty much hit everything 3 times a week ligth to moderate. Lat pulldowns, side laterals, calves/hams and shrugs and biceps are the only ones i dare to do heavy.
> 
> And it works. Dont know why but iguess its because its more easy to recruit more musclefibers this way. And its more CNSfriendly. 
> And... My years of continous use of mk677 pays off. 
> ...


I am doing 30mg Tren Hex per week with HRT. It's a few extra sprinkles on my ice cream.

255 lbs now. Just going to maintain. 

What happened to castle?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I am doing 30mg Tren Hex per week with HRT. It's a few extra sprinkles on my ice cream.
> 
> 255 lbs now. Just going to maintain. 
> 
> What happened to castle?


I leave the Castle during the summer and winter raids against the muslims and the nattys. And brings back enormous treasures and gains.
After Gregg died, Obs is the Castles first line of defense while im gone. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Damned good wo today. Two gorgeous women here today aswell. One of the so smokin hot that ithurts.
I put on 2 l of fatty milk this day. Tremendous energy.
Perhaps i continue with this hole milk diett. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

On my way to the gym. Good news. Dbol and tren a arrived today. Already did 50 mg tren a and 10 mg dbol as pwo.
No test yet so have to rely on the trt.
But already big so doses will be low. Like 150 mg tren and 10 mg dbol the first two weeks. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Pump. Calves and into hams. Feel reel good. And.. A good looking girl smiled at me. Twice. Dbol n tren a. My favourite pwo from now! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

This is how i look before tren and dbol .
But. I will not do more than 150 tren a and 10 to 20 mg dbol.
Test Just toback this up.

Most likely continue with s23 and def mk677.
Most importent. Grow without heavy weigths. Just feel and involving more musclefibers! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Sunday training warmup. Feel insane. Shits already kickin... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> This is how i look before tren and dbol .
> But. I will not do more than 150 tren a and 10 to 20 mg dbol.
> Test Just toback this up.
> 
> Most likely continue with s23 and def mk677.
> Most importent. Grow without heavy weigths. Just feel and involving more musclefibers! 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Does the MK make your fingers numb?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

I love you sil but I want to beat your ass. 

I want to take your ass to the ground and beat the fuck out of you and then hug you and cry for what I have done to my best enemy. 

Lmfao

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Does the MK make your fingers numb?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Def yes. Been studying and looked for other reasons.
But. Cant find any reasons.
But it always fades quickly when i wake up. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I love you sil but I want to beat your ass. 
> 
> I want to take your ass to the ground and beat the fuck out of you and then hug you and cry for what I have done to my best enemy. 
> 
> Lmfao


Yeah but im almost the 270s now and stil very Quick.
Couple of years ago i went in the ring with a local kickboxing Champ without any fighting experience what so ever. We had only one rule. Nothing against the head.
Well. It resulted in a draw!

So any time anywhere, dumbnuff! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Lmao those pussy soft hands again!

I could reach in your ass and harvest your heart.

----------


## Obs

Couple years ago everyone was scared of me. 
They still are.

I thrive in the world without rules. 
I like getting hit. I have a fetish about hits to the face. It turns me on boy.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Fukin ever never ever never had gains like this before. Im litterary exploding

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Actually i believe im a easy responder. And lots of the other stuff have been underdosed crap. This time i know its BAD ASS. Source told he had to stop within one week, cause it fucked his head up. Strongest tren a he ever saw. Music to me ears... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Killit time and oboy im gonna kill it today

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Killit time and oboy im gonna kill it today
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Kick it right square in the ass, Sil!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Kick it right square in the ass, Sil!


Bad workout. But.. Guns are closin in on that 21 inch mark! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

What do u think Obs?... Could i turn pro if 5 gs and HGH? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> What do u think Obs?... Could i turn pro if 5 gs and HGH? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


No.
You fucked around too long. 
Shoulda listened to me years ago.

----------


## Obs

> Bad workout. But.. Guns are closin in on that 21 inch mark! 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


No.
I see your head width. 
Maybe 18 at best

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> No.
> I see your head width. 
> Maybe 18 at best


Keep talking Scatty. Just keep talking... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Keep talking Scatty. Just keep talking... 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Really no need.
Pictures are worth a thousand words

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

New week.
This week i will try 10 mg dianabol ed. 50 mg tren a eod. And s23 30 mg ed.
Test is from nebido 8 week.
I ran out of MK677. That sucks cause i felt it rigth away. I was hoping the tren a would do the job, but No. M677 is importent for the Igf1 levels.
Source said 38..litterary..new products would arrive this week. If he screws up, i think i run 30 mg dianabol next week and drop the tren.
Then do 75 mg tren a eod without dbol .
Im a strong believer mixing things up every week.
All i got is 10 ml tren and 60 tbl 10 mg dbol yet.
And.. Stil 7 weeks to go.
Goal is to shut my brothers up when we me up once in a year for christnas and to come in in the 280s at the Christmas and new eve parties. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Feeling good at the gym

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Looking good Sil!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Thanks Prox!
Heres another shot from 2day.
Cycle this week is 150 mg tren a and 10 mg dianabol ed. 
Miss my mk677 and life isnt the same without it, tren or not. 
Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

How is pricing for gear in your area? 

Cardarine and MK677 are expensive here.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> How is pricing for gear in your area? 
> 
> Cardarine and MK677 are expensive here.


For sarms , ppars and mk677 i use internet rec chem uk. 50 to 60 english pounds for a 30 to 50 ml bottle.
I payed like 150 dollars for 60 10 mg dianabol tbl and 10 ml tren a and some AI.

Prizes depends on who u ask here aswell.
Now i use an old friend. Good quality and cheapish i think. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman33

how you sleeping on that tren Sil?

tren, i hate and love her nasty ass self.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> how you sleeping on that tren Sil?
> 
> tren, i hate and love her nasty ass self.


Its not a big probleme. 50 mg mon wed fri only. Mild nigthmares, no sweats. I think most could take 150 mg a week. Jason Blaha said he knew about occasions were 100 to 150 mg tren was tried for trt also.
When i used 300 mg tren e this summer, sleeping was def a probleme. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> Its not a big probleme. 50 mg mon wed fri only. Mild nigthmares, no sweats. I think most could take 150 mg a week. Jason Blaha said he knew about occasions were 100 to 150 mg tren was tried for trt also.
> When i used 300 mg tren e this summer, sleeping was def a probleme. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


My new year cycle will have 300mg Tren base per day for first 10 days to kickstart. Should be fun.

MK677 here is $100/month roughly same as Cardarine

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> My new year cycle will have 300mg Tren base per day for first 10 days to kickstart. Should be fun.
> 
> MK677 here is $100/month roughly same as Cardarine


Damned man. Well, when i close this thread 1. january and go back to the Castle, ur more than welcome to describe your crazy journey there. The Castle was made by crazy men and ideas and we hate metros, leftys and chicken members. We are not racists, but we tend to worship the white mans way of thinking.
But we do like crazy ass cycles. U only live once. 30 years as a lion beats 70 years as a sheep.


Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Damned man. Well, when i close this thread 1. january and go back to the Castle, ur more than welcome to describe your crazy journey there. The Castle was made by crazy men and ideas and we hate metros, leftys and chicken members. We are not racists, but we tend to worship the white mans way of thinking.
> But we do like crazy ass cycles. U only live once. 30 years as a lion beats 70 years as a sheep.
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


What?
Apparently gregg should never have imprisoned me.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> What?
> Apparently gregg should never have imprisoned me.


Gregg did what he was told to do

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Gregg did what he was told to do
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Thats how he got aids!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Thats how he got aids!


Nope... He got raped back there in nam, serving his country. Didnt even know it. Brougth the damned virus back to Pennsylvania, where his parrents yet lived. Rumors say old Gregg was the first guy who took it to the US. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

New main sunday training. But No hope for this one, even on tren and horny as fuck.
Out of MK677. No apetitt, not able to eat enough.
But i Just go Downstairs and give it ashot ok.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> New main sunday training. But No hope for this one, even on tren and horny as fuck.
> Out of MK677. No apetitt, not able to eat enough.
> But i Just go Downstairs and give it ashot ok.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


That sucks. Sunday training is the best. Gym is usually dead, you're never in a rush

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> That sucks. Sunday training is the best. Gym is usually dead, you're never in a rush


Just arrived 11 in the morning. Completely empty. Ok.. Then i go bro. Some Flow with that tren a shot yesterday. But.. 3500 calories stink  :Frown: 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Just arrived 11 in the morning. Completely empty. Ok.. Then i go bro. Some Flow with that tren a shot yesterday. But.. 3500 calories stink 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Kill it brother!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Holy smoly. I was wrong. If i am this at 150 a week where am i at 100 ed??? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> Damned man. Well, when i close this thread 1. january and go back to the Castle, ur more than welcome to describe your crazy journey there. The Castle was made by crazy men and ideas and we hate metros, leftys and chicken members. We are not racists, but we tend to worship the white mans way of thinking.
> But we do like crazy ass cycles. U only live once. 30 years as a lion beats 70 years as a sheep.
> 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Yes. I am excited. Also next month I get half a cow I ordered, grass fed.

I spend so much money on gear+food but it's all an investment into myself - wouldn't have it any other way. I think it's a lot better than wasting money on designer clothing. Why spend $90 on a T Shrit when you can spend $15 and use the other $75 for a bottle of Tren .

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Yes. I am excited. Also next month I get half a cow I ordered, grass fed.
> 
> I spend so much money on gear+food but it's all an investment into myself - wouldn't have it any other way. I think it's a lot better than wasting money on designer clothing. Why spend $90 on a T Shrit when you can spend $15 and use the other $75 for a bottle of Tren.


 Never feel its a waist of money. As long as we pay down our houses, the money would be gone anyway. Cars, wheels, designer clothes, gambling, tatoos (lol kidding), holidays etc etc.
Its a choice and this is what we do! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Yes. I am excited. Also next month I get half a cow I ordered, grass fed.
> .


 A grass fed cow for the person on AAS. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> A grass fed cow for the person on AAS. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It tastes a lot better.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> It tastes a lot better.


I prefer mine grain fed and pumped full of extra hormones and antibiotics

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Now the.. My mk677 and cardarine finally arrived. Now lets do this right once n forall. Jumps up to 19 mg mk677 twice a day and 19 mg cardarine twice a day. Started yesterday. Already hungerincrease. Able to add 6 hole eggs to my daily diett.
Also found the two most anabolic foods you can eat. HOLE eggs and HOLE milk. (Jason Blablabla). 25% of his statements are ok, some the best there is.
Yeah.. Also adding s23 19 mg twice aday.

So cycle the next few days before i go into tren a zone again will be:

mk677 19 mg twice aday
s23 19 mg twice aday
Cardarine 19 mg twice aday
Diananol 20 mg mornings, 10 mg evenings
Test from nebido, probably 1000 to 1200 ng/dl
AI = DIM 200 mg twice aday

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Another project is this. Costly as hell in Norway. Noway i go to a broke eastern europe country. A friend did it and 2 years after it looks like shit.
But at least 15 K EUROs.
But... Got big money in my house. Wife dont care. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Yo Obsi... Hot or not?

----------


## Obs

> Another project is this. Costly as hell in Norway. Noway i go to a broke eastern europe country. A friend did it and 2 years after it looks like shit.
> But at least 15 K EUROs.
> But... Got big money in my house. Wife dont care. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Yo Obsi... Hot or not?


I'd hit it.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I'd hit it.


Why dont ya hit my back, buttbreath.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Why dont ya hit my back, buttbreath.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I'd have to hit it from the back unless you finally got your reassignment surgery....

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Help... Getting too big 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Help... Getting too big 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Looking good big guy

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Looking good big guy


Thanks bro. Back on track with high doses of mk677 and cardarine which boost the anabolics and increase hunger. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Considering 20 mg dbol , dropping from 30. Possible adding s23 instead. BP feels elevated and it kicks more than the tren . 150 pounds dumbells for rows were easy yesterday and i think tren sides were better than dbol sides. Damned orals.. 
But... Weigth was 117 kg. Not severe high. Guess i started at 113 kg. 
Due to my age, 120 kg naked on an emty stomach is def the max bodyweigth i dare to go. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Looking good big guy


You’re like Sergio - your arms are almost bigger than your head. Great work Sil!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

At the gym. Just started. Second set calf warmup. Feel like im gonna explode already. Something must be wrong lol. Hct 60?
Just on 30 mgs bol these week. And ocourse a bunch of mk n cardarine. Maaan... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Not a fucking girl here... Such a waist... Risking my health for a skinny dude..  :Frown: 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Not a fucking girl here... Such a waist... Risking my health for a skinny dude.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Come-on sil, you're there to look good naked not check out women! It's one of the very few places in life where it doesn't matter

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Come-on sil, you're there to look good naked not check out women! It's one of the very few places in life where it doesn't matter


You go to the gym without looking for gym babes?Cmon man.. Dont be too Obs on me now. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Stil left arm out of order because of the tear. But... Much better and i stil got another month were tren a will be the base. Been running bol last 10 days and looking for more quality with the tren. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

Improved traps are from side lateral feeders. Piana stated that evening side lateral feeders did wonderful things for his traps also.
Anabolics also ofcourse.
Weigth is 119 kg. 
Started at 112-13.
Heavy breathing. Looking forward to ease up on orals and go with tren. Tren is ok for organs. Just fucks u up at nigth time and gives some crazy thoughts. For me atleast.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Great to stop bol and restart tren . I hate bol. Bloates me up and cant breath.
Now its all tren until ill hit the stage 31 desember. Well... The party. Same shit new wrapping. Impress people. Its the same man, come on... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Goddamit. 120 kg naked empty stomach rigth after training. Already. That was my max upper limit due to my age. Well. Im not gonna shoot for 121 kg. More cardio or less food. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> You go to the gym without looking for gym babes?Cmon man.. Dont be too Obs on me now. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I look, but they are a distraction. Actually if they look too good it pisses me off.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I look, but they are a distraction. Actually if they look too good it pisses me off.


Hehe. I know what u mean. Wish u were 25 with Brad Pitt looks ey??
Well... I would kill for his face... Almost 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok guys. Then i go to the gym. Feeling bad and tired. Caffein dont work anymore. Pwos dont work.
Mk677 and the Sarms make me sleepy. Increased body weigth makes me sleepy. My hole egg hole milk diett makes me sleepy.
High e2 mod test makes me sleepy.
Low dose tren a is not enough to beat this.

Dont even care to wear cool clothes today.

But. U never know man. Pump and strength migth hit like a mf. U never know. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Om there. Fuck im pissed. Some gymrats already there. And the will say hey to me when i enter. I Just want to say: dont u talk to my looser.... U been like this for 5 years. Why do i have to deal with nogainers like yourself.
But.. I need to smile and say hey. It will hurt :/
Wish i lived in L. A. And go to Golds 3 times a week. Instead of this loosergym. . 
Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## FABIO BARONE est.94

Good luck

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Good luck


I said dont talk to me. Got ears, newbi? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Om there. Fuck im pissed. Some gymrats already there. And the will say hey to me when i enter. I Just want to say: dont u talk to my looser.... U been like this for 5 years. Why do i have to deal with nogainers like yourself.
> But.. I need to smile and say hey. It will hurt :/
> Wish i lived in L. A. And go to Golds 3 times a week. Instead of this loosergym. . 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Just put in the headphones and don't make eye contact. The headphones dont even need to be on when walking in and out. That's what I do
You get to the point when all the employees know you and want to talk when you walk in. Ain't nobody got time for that

----------


## FABIO BARONE est.94

Good luck

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Just put in the headphones and don't make eye contact. The headphones dont even need to be on when walking in and out. That's what I do
> You get to the point when all the employees know you and want to talk when you walk in. Ain't nobody got time for that


They didnt talk to me. They saw it in my eyes when i arrived. This is not the day for chillchat with old Sil. 
Gains come easy. If i was 10 years younger i would shoot for 300. Sil 300. How about that.. 
But not anymore lads... Not anymore. 
Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Fuck. 121 kg. This isnt working. Feeling tired and thight in the chest. Feeling cool and though whereever i go, but. No way. Surprise, using low doses.
So. Guess i must change the diett. Dropping hole milk, and start intermediate fasting again. And maybe 1 or 2 all greens and eggwhites days a week.
Schedule allows me to up the tren from now and i will be 290 if i dont do something.
So... I think i go green now. At least some of the days. Atleast to i reach 115 kg naked n empty stomach. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Couldnt dream a nongifted 48 year old dude could blow up so easily. Gains come more easy now than when i was 30.
Must be the mk677 i have been using last years which has given me more musclecells to enlarge.
My uniform will soon explode if i dont cut the cals. Come on man.

----------


## Obs

Portly lil fat fucker, aincha

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Portly lil fat fucker, aincha


Please let me do your gf

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Please let me do your gf
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


You're too soft. 
She would hurt you.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> You're too soft. 
> She would hurt you.


Maybe i like that. Now ask her... For old times sake?
I was the only one who stood by your side when old marki made fun of your livingroom poses remember. 
Where i come from, such things matter. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Maybe i like that. Now ask her... For old times sake?
> I was the only one who stood by your side when old marki made fun of your livingroom poses remember. 
> Where i come from, such things matter. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


We would love to use you as a toy.
I will keep you in the top of the closet with the other toys

----------


## charger69

> Fuck. 121 kg. This isnt working. Feeling tired and thight in the chest. Feeling cool and though whereever i go, but. No way. Surprise, using low doses.
> So. Guess i must change the diett. Dropping hole milk, and start intermediate fasting again. And maybe 1 or 2 all greens and eggwhites days a week.
> Schedule allows me to up the tren from now and i will be 290 if i dont do something.
> So... I think i go green now. At least some of the days. Atleast to i reach 115 kg naked n empty stomach. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Couldnt dream a nongifted 48 year old dude could blow up so easily. Gains come more easy now than when i was 30.
> ...


You need to keep your cardio up with your additional weight. Your heart will need to work harder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> You need to keep your cardio up with your additional weight. Your heart will need to work harder. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> You need to keep your cardio up with your additional weight. Your heart will need to work harder. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> I agree
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk



Thats two queers now... 
You guys would make a cute couple.

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177565

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Attachment 177565


Womens generosity never stops surprising me.

Yo Prox... Is that stop or stops?... I find "womens generosity" more single than multiple, therefor stops.... But.. Not sure. 
No reason asking the watermelon, cause even he looks like having IQ in the 70s, its way lower in real. 
And why the hell is your doorcolour the same as my shit when i have diareah, numbnuff? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Attachment 177565


What's the tattoo say?

----------


## Obs

> What's the tattoo say?


Old nickname. 
It says: Badassmf

----------


## Obs

> Womens generosity never stops surprising me.
> 
> Yo Prox... Is that stop or stops?... I find "womens generosity" more single than multiple, therefor stops.... But.. Not sure. 
> No reason asking the watermelon, cause even he looks like having IQ in the 70s, its way lower in real. 
> And why the hell is your doorcolour the same as my shit when i have diareah, numbnuff? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I didnt paint this shit, Mr. Squishy.

I am just like you. 
Except more lean mass, less water,and more veins/lines.

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177574

Obs are feelin sexy for sil!

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177575

Obs sexy for charger!

----------


## charger69

> Attachment 177575
> 
> Obs sexy for charger!


I am going to take that fucking cigarette and shove it up your ass!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I am going to take that fucking cigarette and shove it up your ass!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooooooh!
Tell me more baby!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Guys... This is a Hit serious thread. Please stay on topic. Next thrashtalk will be reported.
So. Started cutting cals. Im upping the tren the last 4 weeks, which, i hope, will make me look full, even on sub maintence calorie intake. 
Ronnie who?? 
Hitting the ligths in the wardrobe is more difficult than... 
And i need to be Quick. Dont wanna get busted by a dude on his way to the toilet:/

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Guys... This is a Hit serious thread. Please stay on topic. Next thrashtalk will be reported.
> So. Started cutting cals. Im upping the tren the last 4 weeks, which, i hope, will make me look full, even on sub maintence calorie intake. 
> Ronnie who?? 
> Hitting the ligths in the wardrobe is more difficult than... 
> And i need to be Quick. Dont wanna get busted by a dude on his way to the toilet:/
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


You have no serious threads.
If you did no one would comment

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> You have no serious threads.
> If you did no one would comment


Possible, but i dont have an extremely ugly face. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Possible, but i dont have an extremely ugly face. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Yes ypu do you goofy looking weasel eyed mfer

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Yes ypu do you goofy looking weasel eyed mfer


Haha ya little broke nobody. I always thought u were an elf. A sorry as mf ugly elf. U would kill for my looks and body.
I tried for years to teach u how to cycle and train smart. U never listen. U just up the doses and get depressed. With severe mental problemes. And injuries. There is no hope for u. Some of us are doomed.
Now get your smelly elfass away from my HIT cyclethread for good. You are not wanted anymore, elfi. Here or in the Castle 
.. Or I tear u a new asshole.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Haha ya little broke nobody. I always thought u were an elf. A sorry as mf ugly elf. U would kill for my looks and body.
> I tried for years to teach u how to cycle and train smart. U never listen. U just up the doses and get depressed. With severe mental problemes. And injuries. There is no hope for u. Some of us are doomed.
> Now get your smelly elfass away from my HIT cyclethread for good. You are not wanted anymore, elfi. Here or in the Castle 
> .. Or I tear u a new asshole.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Lmao!
All the shit you knew took 20+ years and I did me in 3. 
Get some lines fat body!
I think I will call you twovein!
Thats all we ever saw!

I will camp out her just because you love me so much

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Lmao!
> All the shit you knew took 20+ years and I did me in 3. 
> Get some lines fat body!
> I think I will call you twovein!
> Thats all we ever saw!
> 
> I will camp out her just because you love me so much


I rather give old Gregg a rimjob, than going out with u. And Greggi has been dead for 5 months now. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I rather give old Gregg a rimjob, than going out with u. And Greggi has been dead for 5 months now. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


5 months... You can tell by taste?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> 5 months... You can tell by taste?


No. The hospital informed me the day he died when i was raiding south. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Missing motivation to live the lifestyle and eat rigth. Nobody here gives a fuck anyway. They dont notice if i am 115 kg fat or 118 kg in shape.
IG and you guys are not enough.
Looking buff in the gym 3 times a week is heaven, but again, not enough to forcefeed bad tasting food 24/7.

Im also low in HB due to unwanted selfbleeding, which degrades willpower.
But... Finishing off with a trenshot eod, iguess will put me where i want to be. 
But i miss the extra test, which i used last summer, before the injury. Source failed and Nebido will not make u a machine, even running tren . 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Missing motivation to live the lifestyle and eat rigth. Nobody here gives a fuck anyway. They dont notice if i am 115 kg fat or 118 kg in shape.
> IG and you guys are not enough.
> Looking buff in the gym 3 times a week is heaven, but again, not enough to forcefeed bad tasting food 24/7.
> 
> Im also low in HB due to unwanted selfbleeding, which degrades willpower.
> But... Finishing off with a trenshot eod, iguess will put me where i want to be. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I notice god dammit! So do others! Dont get down on yourself!

----------


## Obs

You need to try trestelone acetate @ 50 mg a day. 
It will change your outlook hoss

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Whatever Obs.
Anyway. Outside the gym now. Back and bis.
Lets see if upping the doses beats shitty diett.
Morans are here already. 0920 in the morning. But not feeling so hatefull now compared to last time.
I wanna try semiheavy deads again. And some other shit. Please let there be girls there.
Peace out

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Missing motivation to live the lifestyle and eat rigth. Nobody here gives a fuck anyway. They dont notice if i am 115 kg fat or 118 kg in shape.
> IG and you guys are not enough.
> Looking buff in the gym 3 times a week is heaven, but again, not enough to forcefeed bad tasting food 24/7.
> 
> Im also low in HB due to unwanted selfbleeding, which degrades willpower.
> But... Finishing off with a trenshot eod, iguess will put me where i want to be. 
> But i miss the extra test, which i used last summer, before the injury. Source failed and Nebido will not make u a machine, even running tren . 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Since when do we do this for other people? 
I do it for therapy and to not hate myself when I look in the mirror naked. I do it because those good days at the gym, make all the other shit that come with it worth while.

----------


## Obs

Sil I only give you shit because I like you. 
Now shut up you skinny twat.

----------


## charger69

Hey man- dont give in. Harness that anger and release it in the gym with the steel plates. 
If you feel you have failed, you probably havent. Just get back upon the horse and kick ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Hey man- dont give in. Harness that anger and release it in the gym with the steel plates. 
> If you feel you have failed, you probably havent. Just get back upon the horse and kick ass. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not given in. I Just think its not worth eating clean 24/7 this time of the year.
I enjoy lying in the sofa with my wife in the afternoons, eating christmas food watching Christmas TV, instead of doing cardio and eating chickenbreasts. 


Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Give in??... What the fuck. Thats an insault. Now ya all got me pissed. 
I promise. U will not see me angry... 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Give in??... What the fuck. Thats an insault. Now ya all got me pissed. 
> I promise. U will not see me angry... 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Get pissed pussy!

----------


## Obs



----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> 


I eat guys like that for breakfast, elfi

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I eat guys like that for breakfast, elfi
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Why not you eat everything else fatass

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Why not you eat everything else fatass


Hehe

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Hehe
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Good luck viking. 
Hope you have a great day. 
Couldn't leave without saying by to my best enemy.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Good luck viking. 
> Hope you have a great day. 
> Couldn't leave without saying by to my best enemy.


Its spelled "bye" ya dumb skinny scatbreath 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Its spelled "bye" ya dumb skinny scatbreath 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


They havent banned me yet so suck a cock ya fat, "moran," as you would say.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> They havent banned me yet so suck a cock ya fat, "moran," as you would say.


U know Obs. Im gonna invite you.. and your gf.. To my new years eve party. Norway Trondheim City West side. 8 oclock. Pm for exact adress. BUT.... If u guys dont show up, it really doesnt matter. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> U know Obs. Im gonna invite you.. and your gf.. To my new years eve party. Norway Trondheim City West side. 8 oclock. Pm for exact adress. BUT.... If u guys dont show up, it really doesnt matter. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I would love to and would make it more fun but this time of year I am trying to keep me and my guy busy. 

Putting up christmas lights tomorrow on a low bid...
Just something to get me out of the house. 

Neck is fucked up. 
Need surgery. Chiro hasnt fixed it last few times and said I got a bad disc. 

Taking it into my own hands. 
Attachment 177622
Attachment 177623

Look at how full my arms are... I will eat you for breakfast and shit a robertfrank615

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I would love to and would make it more fun but this time of year I am trying to keep me and my guy busy. 
> 
> Putting up christmas lights tomorrow on a low bid...
> Just something to get me out of the house. 
> 
> Neck is fucked up. 
> Need surgery. Chiro hasnt fixed it last few times and said I got a bad disc. 
> 
> Taking it into my own hands. 
> ...


Dont be silly. We know that u cant even pay for the bussticket to the airport.
And stil i really dont understand how your neck could be injured, you Belgian blue misfit.
U think im mean?. Cold hearted antichrist?

U Havent seen nothing yet. Wait until i unleash my steroid .com online christmas present for u.
The To Obs from Sil gift will be epic in terms of cruelness. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Dont be silly. We know that u cant even pay for the bussticket to the airport.
> And stil i really dont understand how your neck could be injured, you Belgian blue misfit.
> U think im mean?. Cold hearted antichrist?
> 
> U Havent seen nothing yet. Wait until i unleash my steroid .com online christmas present for u.
> The To Obs from Sil gift will be epic in terms of cruelness. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Well shit...
I hadn't even got you anything. 

I will have gf make you a custard from the grease on my ballsack. 

Ballsack isn't as big as it used to be but I thinkI can have it to you by the 24th.

My neck got too strong. 
It is overtaking my spine. 

Its like when you fuck a really fat girl and she wants to get on top. 

Next thing you know you are at the chiropractor and he says, "Jesus... Were you ran over by a car?"

Yes... 
Big fucking car... Gd Lincoln... Fucker come outta nowhere.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Well shit...
> I hadn't even got you anything. 
> 
> I will have gf make you a custard from the grease on my ballsack. 
> 
> Ballsack isn't as big as it used to be but I thinkI can have it to you by the 24th.


Can i get an unwashed 72 hour used underwear from your lady instead bro?.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Can i get an unwashed 72 hour used underwear from your lady instead bro?.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


She is spotting? Still want it?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> She is spotting? Still want it?


Spotting...slang again?.. Or... Hm... Like u are doing a heavy benchpress and u need someone to stand behind for safety? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Spotting...slang again?.. Or... Hm... Like u are doing a heavy benchpress and u need someone to stand behind for safety? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


She is bleeding out of her vagina.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> She is bleeding out of her vagina.


Im bleeding out of my ass, so that will be perfect. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Im bleeding out of my ass, so that will be perfect. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Sorry.
I didnt think I would stretch it that much.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Sorry.
> I didnt think I would stretch it that much.


Reminds me 10 years ago. I had this fat chick rimming me. I was sitting on her face. Then i noticed some twisting. What the fuck man.. Just lick my hole. Dont do so much twisting. Focus or go home, i said to her.
But she continued. Then i looked down and i saw she was red all over. Damned. Fucking hemoroids.
Lol.. Shit happens. What could i say?
Well.. Long story short. We didnt have sex after that.
I met her at a hospital few years later. She is a nurse and gave me pills cause i was going to do some penis skin operation.

Lol... Kind of made me a hardskin for further enbarrasing moments in the future. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Anyway..
I order to take it to the next level wo the life style, i went to the local protein shop and bougth the latest and most expensive protein powder. Phairing phase 3. Its based on whey n casein, but it also has something which enchances Iron uptake, which will give u more energy.
So i Just add 100 gs of it ed.
Also bougth EAAs and hydrowhey for my intras.
Yeah.. I also add hydrowhey and EAAs first thing in the morning.
And some new krealkanin.
Wo coming up in 4 hours.
As for the drugs, i pause the tren for one week and use 30 mg dianabol instead.
Mk677 12.5 mg to 25mg.
Cardarine at will.
S23 at will.
Hope to make a nice gympump pic today. And put the powder shit to the test. Must be better than nothing. 

In the mean time, u can check this dude. Latest norwegian ifbb. Ole Kristian Vågå

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Anyway..
> I order to take it to the next level wo the life style, i went to the local protein shop and bougth the latest and most expensive protein powder. Phairing phase 3. Its based on whey n casein, but it also has something which enchances Iron uptake, which will give u more energy.
> So i Just add 100 gs of it ed.
> Also bougth EAAs and hydrowhey for my intras.
> Yeah.. I also add hydrowhey and EAAs first thing in the morning.
> And some new krealkanin.
> Wo coming up in 4 hours.
> As for the drugs, i pause the tren for one week and use 30 mg dianabol instead.
> Mk677 12.5 mg to 25mg.
> ...


Didn't you not want to put on more weight for health reasons
I flip-flop on my goals all the time

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Didn't you not want to put on more weight for health reasons
> I flip-flop on my goals all the time


Yes but symptoms dissapeared. Now im down to 116 kg and looked smal at the gym today.
But its a cruise. 150 mg tren a each week and a total og 60 10 mg dianabol for 8 weeks are nothing to grow from.
Source let me down. And for sure he will not be invited to my new years eve party, as he wanted last time i talked to him. 
Its depressing how easy it is to loose the edge. Tree days of a4 eating and u look natty. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Better today. Strong. Like 60 pounds side lateralls for 8. Never used 60 pounds side lateral dumbells for shoulder s before. Last dianabolweek before its all tren eod the last 2 weeks. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Time to stop dbol and get quality with tren .
I got two weeks before the show. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Time to stop dbol and get quality with tren .
> I got two weeks before the show. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Show?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Show?


New years eve party. I dont have friends, but my wife has lots of female friends who will come over and im looking for a juicy 3way. But... Must have quality, abs too late, but veins in the shoulderarea should be possible! 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> New years eve party. I dont have friends, but my wife has lots of female friends who will come over and im looking for a juicy 3way. But... Must have quality, abs too late, but veins in the shoulderarea should be possible! 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Why is it all of us that take this seriously have one thing in common???
We all have no friends. 
Well..:. Wait a minute.... you have Obs!!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Why is it all of us that take this seriously have one thing in common???
> We all have no friends. 
> Well..:. Wait a minute.... you have Obs!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yes man. As a matter of fact, 5min after i wrote that comment, i thought...wait a minute, this is not right. Obs goddamit. I got Obs!!... I even invited the poor bastard and his ugly girlfriend to my new years eve party in mid Norway! 
So im not alone. So yes.. I feel sorry for ya all. Lonely wolves who stil think muscles will get ya respect and a few friends

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Why is it all of us that take this seriously have one thing in common???
> We all have no friends. 
> Well..:. Wait a minute.... you have Obs!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha right?! Plenty of acquaintances that could be called friends, but who has the time to maintain relationships like that? And when I finally do have time, it's time to relax, not be out socializing!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Fuck!!
Checked my supplies yesterday. And the bad news is that i have only to more tren a shots left. 
Stil 12 days to go. Tuesday 31. Ill do a shot monday the 30 and Saturday the 28.
Took one yesterday.
Meaning. Pretty much one week wo tren a. Or dbol which is emty. Source dont answer. Maybe he is dead or in prison for all i know.
Got to go back to s23 and maybe up the mk677 again.
Damned. Tren makes me feel So good. And all my tiredness disapper like a fart in the wind the 48 hours after a shot.
Damned fuck fuck.
Its gonna be a sleepy Christmas. Damned source. Hope he gets his wig split by Bubba Smith. 
U think its 10 ml, but its 9. Damned UGLs. Hope they get their wigs split too  :Frown: 
Ruining my Christmas like that. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Fuck!!
> Checked my supplies yesterday. And the bad news is that i have only to more tren a shots left. 
> Stil 12 days to go. Tuesday 31. Ill do a shot monday the 30 and Saturday the 28.
> Took one yesterday.
> Meaning. Pretty much one week wo tren a. Or dbol which is emty. Source dont answer. Maybe he is dead or in prison for all i know.
> Got to go back to s23 and maybe up the mk677 again.
> Damned. Tren makes me feel So good. And all my tiredness disapper like a fart in the wind the 48 hours after a shot.
> Damned fuck fuck.
> Its gonna be a sleepy Christmas. Damned source. Hope he gets his wig split by Bubba Smith. 
> ...


Were you taking A or E esther?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Were you taking A or E esther?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unluckily a.
But i have a worksround. I just up the lifestyle eating better. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Unluckily a.
> But i have a worksround. I just up the lifestyle eating better. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Something was happening tuesday at midnight....
Its friday now...

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

So this is it. As far as i got. When the juice is emty, diett or not... massgains are impossible at my age.
I was more buff 3.week this summer rigth before my tricepstear when i ran 500 test and 300 tren .
But.... Ill be back. Check my health before summer cycle and if ok, 1 g should be doable. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

How ya doing Sil?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> How ya doing Sil?


Terrific. Wife is good. Health is good. And i managed to hit 120 kg, easily, from just 150 mg tren a each week.
And ligth weigths only. For most parts.
Stil Motivated.
Next 4 months, i will try to find naturall ways to keep the size. Im looking into high doses of hole milk and eggs. Which is the best food for growth.
Just need to find a way to do more cardio.
Because my codex now ofcourse is work, wife, bodybuilding. And not whatever it takes.
Or maybe it stil is. Cause without work and love, how can u do whats needed in the gym and kitchen? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Havent lost anything yet
And just 5 days to my next tren shot. Maybe i last until the show 31 desember. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Terrific. Wife is good. Health is good. And i managed to hit 120 kg, easily, from just 150 mg tren a each week.
> And ligth weigths only. For most parts.
> Stil Motivated.
> Next 4 months, i will try to find naturall ways to keep the size. Im looking into high doses of hole milk and eggs. Which is the best food for growth.
> Just need to find a way to do more cardio.
> Because my codex now ofcourse is work, wife, bodybuilding. And not whatever it takes.
> Or maybe it stil is. Cause without work and love, how can u do whats needed in the gym and kitchen? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


4Kg of Fiskepidding daily and lots of complex carb root veggies!

----------


## Proximal

Happy Holidays Sil.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> 4Kg of Fiskepidding daily and lots of complex carb root veggies!


I know. But im not there. I must be easy and simple.
Dont have the motivation to live the lifestyle.
Upping the dose and cut the carbs are more my way.
But ifi get my hands of good gear, maybe ill do a perfect june/july.

Now its time for a Christmas training
. Eager to find out if 40 mg s23 are able to keep some of the 150 mg tren a ew gains. 
Feeling pretty full from yesterday calorie surpluss. 
Thighs, upper body. Pretty much everything. 
Fridays its back and bis. Sunday Chest, tris etc. 
Cardio monday. 
Then tuesday nigth its stagetime. Plan is getting together at my place. Guess 12 people i think. Beetween ten and eleven in the evening i guess, we order a maxitaxi and go to the local sexclub which is celebrating 20 years that new years eve. The sexclub owners wife and Monica are lovers. 
Should be hillarous. 


Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I know. But im not there. I must be easy and simple.
> Dont have the motivation to live the lifestyle.
> Upping the dose and cut the carbs are more my way.
> But ifi get my hands of good gear, maybe ill do a perfect june/july.
> 
> Now its time for a Christmas training
> . Eager to find out if 40 mg s23 are able to keep some of the 150 mg tren a ew gains. 
> Feeling pretty full from yesterday calorie surpluss. 
> Thighs, upper body. Pretty much everything. 
> ...


Any nose candy?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Any nose candy?


Shut up scatty.
Where ya at these days, buttbreath?
190 pounds? 
This nice back of mine will get my tons of pink, pretty young, wet pussy in just fucking days now. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Shut up scatty.
> Where ya at these days, buttbreath?
> 190 pounds? 
> This nice back of mine will get my tons of pink, pretty young, wet pussy in just fucking days now. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Fuck... You gotta go to a whorehouse to get it.
You do look about 190lb in that picture and anything that will sleep with you will weigh about a ton.

Sils ton of young pink pussy

Attachment 177801

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Fuck... You gotta go to a whorehouse to get it.
> You do look about 190lb in that picture and anything that will sleep with you will weigh about a ton.
> 
> Sils ton of young pink pussy
> 
> Attachment 177801


Didnt know u were into facesitting ya pervert

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Didnt know u were into facesitting ya pervert
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


You asked me too. 
I didn't want to sit on your face.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ok guys. Soon last wo of the year. Monday will be rigday for the party. Tuesday drinking.
Trenshot yesterday. Last trenshot tomorrow.
Then i will get off everything but 12.5 mg mk677 for a month. February i drop the mk also.
Im supposed to train with a spotter today. A woman. She into pretty much everything, but she is kind of unstable. Plan is to talk her into joining the party, but... She has issues with alcohol.
I will hit pretty much everything at the gym today but focus is on Chest.
Peace out

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Ok guys. Soon last wo of the year. Monday will be rigday for the party. Tuesday drinking.
> Trenshot yesterday. Last trenshot tomorrow.
> Then i will get off everything but 12.5 mg mk677 for a month. February i drop the mk also.
> Im supposed to train with a spotter today. A woman. She into pretty much everything, but she is kind of unstable. Plan is to talk her into joining the party, but... She has issues with alcohol.
> I will hit pretty much everything at the gym today but focus is on Chest.
> Peace out
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


As I was reading this, I was thinking.... Ill bet he does chest. You should have a nice view. LOL
Focus on the weight and not the pussy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> As I was reading this, I was thinking.... Ill bet he does chest. You should have a nice view. LOL
> Focus on the weight and not the pussy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this "he" shit....??... Im one of u guys.. One of the bros.
I forbidd this disrespect in my thread.
I thought i would display some juicy pics from the party, norwegian girls making out and shit, but u can forget all about that if this continues.
Im King. ARs King fucking Silabolin. Now threat me as such. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> What is this "he" shit....??... Im one of u guys.. One of the bros.
> I forbidd this disrespect in my thread.
> I thought i would display some juicy pics from the party, norwegian girls making out and shit, but u can forget all about that if this continues.
> Im King. ARs King fucking Silabolin. Now threat me as such. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Blow hard dont ya puss.

----------


## charger69

> What is this "he" shit....??... Im one of u guys.. One of the bros.
> I forbidd this disrespect in my thread.
> I thought i would display some juicy pics from the party, norwegian girls making out and shit, but u can forget all about that if this continues.
> Im King. ARs King fucking Silabolin. Now threat me as such. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Geeze- loosen your panties! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Ok guys. Soon last wo of the year. Monday will be rigday for the party. Tuesday drinking.
> Trenshot yesterday. Last trenshot tomorrow.
> Then i will get off everything but 12.5 mg mk677 for a month. February i drop the mk also.
> Im supposed to train with a spotter today. A woman. She into pretty much everything, but she is kind of unstable. Plan is to talk her into joining the party, but... She has issues with alcohol.
> I will hit pretty much everything at the gym today but focus is on Chest.
> Peace out
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I personally love girls that have problems with alcohol & then focus on their chest. Unless they’ve got killer legs & are wearing 6” stiletto heels (then I focus on calves).

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I personally love girls that have problems with alcohol & then focus on their chest. Unless theyve got killer legs & are wearing 6 stiletto heels (then I focus on calves).


Yeah but she has been doing time for violence. Knocked down one of her neigbours who told her to be more quiet and she got thrown out of her anger management class. And she is tall too. Into sex and blood. I dont know man. But i dont think shes coming. She wouldnt mess up the party. She is aware of her problemes. 
Pm me for her fetlife.com profile :Smilie: 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Sounds like my type of girl. Mine was in for arson.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Geeze- loosen your panties! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So was up with u, dog?... Any nose candy plans, as Obsi put it? 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Sounds like my type of girl. Mine was in for arson.


Wife just told me the bitch is coming. They are going to have a pre party make up gathering with two other ladies. Here, before my shower and dressing.
Starting to get cold feets. They are all feminists and like to argue and make me look stupid, because they hate sports.
Could have used nose candy as Obsi asked, but im on tren and.. Thick blood... U know.
Armed my self with last shot yesterday. A good 100 mg tren a.
But, a few other guys arent coming before 7 in the evening meaning ineed to cope with this manhating leftys alone for hours.
Fuck.. Glad when this will be over. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Wife just told me the bitch is coming. They are going to have a pre party make up gathering with two other ladies. Here, before my shower and dressing.
> Starting to get cold feets. They are all feminists and like to argue and make me look stupid, because they hate sports.
> Could have used nose candy as Obsi asked, but im on tren and.. Thick blood... U know.
> Armed my self with last shot yesterday. A good 100 mg tren a.
> But, a few other guys arent coming before 7 in the evening meaning ineed to cope with this manhating leftys alone for hours.
> Fuck.. Glad when this will be over. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Dont be a pussy!
Thick blood?
Take a few asprin and snort that coke!
Stick it in her pooper!

She wants the guy with coke anyway not the guy with muscles!

----------


## Obs

You can also play along ffs!

"Its time we made a stand ladies! This has got to stop!"

Then you easy up to the craziest bitch and two of her followers by saying, "A womans vagina is strong and she should do with it what she chooses! A woman is called a slut if she sleeps around but a man is applauded!"

Then you will all snort coke and fuck.

----------


## Obs

You owe me $200 for this advice sil.

Feminists at a sex club... What the fuck is the world coming to!?

Maybe dave was right.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Wife just told me the bitch is coming. They are going to have a pre party make up gathering with two other ladies. Here, before my shower and dressing.
> Starting to get cold feets. They are all feminists and like to argue and make me look stupid, because they hate sports.
> Could have used nose candy as Obsi asked, but im on tren and.. Thick blood... U know.
> Armed my self with last shot yesterday. A good 100 mg tren a.
> But, a few other guys arent coming before 7 in the evening meaning ineed to cope with this manhating leftys alone for hours.
> Fuck.. Glad when this will be over. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Feminists? Run for the hills brother!

----------


## charger69

Sil- Happy New Year. And keep going with the weights in 2020.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Wife just told me the bitch is coming. They are going to have a pre party make up gathering with two other ladies. Here, before my shower and dressing.
> Starting to get cold feets. They are all feminists and like to argue and make me look stupid, because they hate sports.
> Could have used nose candy as Obsi asked, but im on tren and.. Thick blood... U know.
> Armed my self with last shot yesterday. A good 100 mg tren a.
> But, a few other guys arent coming before 7 in the evening meaning ineed to cope with this manhating leftys alone for hours.
> Fuck.. Glad when this will be over. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk



Never thought of my bad-girl as a feminist, just someone who would gladly kick the crap out of anyone, male or female, who did them wrong. 

Be tough there big-guy, they may be feminists, but you are a bad-ass Viking conqueror - never forget that!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Never thought of my bad-girl as a feminist, just someone who would gladly kick the crap out of anyone, male or female, who did them wrong. 
> 
> Be tough there big-guy, they may be feminists, but you are a bad-ass Viking conqueror - never forget that!


Im drunk now. I go Castle. Cycle finished. Stil 3 girls and 1 guy here.
Damned im shitfaced...
Had to try a little whipping also.
See ya 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

$200 sil...

----------


## charger69

> So was up with u, dog?... Any nose candy plans, as Obsi put it? 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Hell no, Nasty shit. Been there, done that. I now have a life. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

4% interest compounded daily....

----------

